# Caravanning



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hope this is in the right section!? We need a caravan one!

So after 10 years of happy/ish camping. Last year after a disastrous camp with so much rain Noah would have been flapping, we sold the tent and all the gear and started looking for a caravan. 

Finally found one that we collect this weekend, it's nothing fancy, with extending the house this year the budget was tight. So we've got a 19 year old one, still quite tidy inside, chassis etc is solid. It has a damp patch around the front window which I'll look at and hopefully reseal myself(any advice welcome, I believe silicone is not to be used but a sealant that is like chewing gum that never sets hard). 

It has all the bits included and a full awning and porch awning. Looking forward to getting it all deep cleaned over the next few weeks and then getting out and about in it.

Any hints and tips welcome. I've been watching videos on reversing as first job will be to reverse it up the drive:lol:

Apologies to anyone we hold up in traffic from now on!!


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

I had a caravan for a few years which I got second hand from a guy who had owned it from new, so was a good solid one.

All I can say to you and I can not stress this enough. Get a specialist who can service caravans and test the electric's and GAS!! With a van of the age you have purchased you must get it checked - preferably before you pay for it. I had a friend that got an old one, and on my recommendation he got it checked out, and it was found that the gas system was shot. You in essence have a boiler in your bedroom when you sleeping in it and carbon monoxide is a killer. Also get a carbon monoxide alarm.
I don't want to dramatic, but you have to consider you and your families safety.

Tyre's; check them for cracks and serviceability, as they should not be really more than 5 years old. they don't do much mileage, and stay stood for months on end and that's why you quite often see caravans at the side of the road having had blow out's. Don't over load it, or fill all of the lockers up when your towing. Keep all the weight on the floor above the axle, it will tow much better and not fish tail behind you.

I remember going with my brother's family and friends. they were all camping in tents. We all arrived together, and I had mine hooked up to the electric, set up, TV tuned in and a Stella in hand before any of them had even unpacked their tent's!

We loved ours, and would not rule out getting another in the future.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks 0mat0 for that comprehensive reply. The gas was mentioned by us and haggled a bit off to cover getting it checked over. Carbon monoxide alarm is in it but again something I'll probably get checked/replace. Read/watched videos about loading them low and over axle (probably watched too many as a bit paranoid about it!!). Agree with speed of setting up, years of tenting has made us watch caravanners turn up and be drinking beer before I've got the tent out of the bag:lol:

Big attraction as well.is extending the season, we love the outdoors but earlier and later in the year is a bit cold for the kids in a tent!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

As stated above I ll add the mechanic & body side also, please do a full Pre-Purchase Inspection before you buy it ( as nice as it might be locking) , it can be pretty expensive to fix afterward . 

As the saying gos, Better be safe than sorry . Hope that you ll find the one that fits your needs & budget.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Please only drive anywhere at night for other road users!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi mate Caravanning is great we did it for over 10 years only stopping because of working weekends. With regards to the damp...Silicone is not the answer, it will ideally need stripping back to the wood to check it and maybe replacing it, then you can build it back up and seal it correctly.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Please only drive anywhere at night for other road users!


Ha ha ha


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Hope this is in the right section!? We need a caravan one!
> 
> So after 10 years of happy/ish camping. Last year after a disastrous camp with so much rain Noah would have been flapping, we sold the tent and all the gear and started looking for a caravan.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, just passed my b&e test and purchased a caravan myself, got a 2009 abbey. We need a section on here for detailing caravans. My first outing will be Easter, just booked Yorkshire.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Cherry glaze from Auto smart, deals with the black marks from the windows and guttering.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Heres my van


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

WELCOME! We pick our brand new Bailey up in a month. I used to own one and now me, Mrs n kids are getting back in to it. Can't wait.

We're off to the NEC in a couple of weeks for the Camping & Caravan Show.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

griffin1907 said:


> WELCOME! We pick our brand new Bailey up in a month. I used to own one and now me, Mrs n kids are getting back in to it. Can't wait.
> 
> We're off to the NEC in a couple of weeks for the Camping & Caravan Show.


We went to the same show last October, massive event but just full of new vans etc. Disappointing for accessories


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

chuckleuk said:


> We went to the same show last October, massive event but just full of new vans etc. Disappointing for accessories


That's good to know I saw it advertised the other day and thought about going. Won't bother if it's mainly new vans, we'd end up falling in love with a new one:lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This was mine but we sold up last year, hoping to return to it soon as we're missing it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357871


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

chuckleuk said:


> Welcome to the club, just passed my b&e test and purchased a caravan myself, got a 2009 abbey. We need a section on here for detailing caravans. My first outing will be Easter, just booked Yorkshire.


I did wonder about a new section

Luckily I'm that old I don't have to do the test! What was it like? Did you have many lessons?


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> I did wonder about a new section
> 
> Luckily I'm that old I don't have to do the test! What was it like? Did you have many lessons?


The test was easy to be fair, just a normal driving test but with a burger van on the back lol. Had 4 hours training then onto the test.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

We have ordered a new van at the Manchester show to replace our 2012 Swift Conqueror 570 and have gone for a Lunar Alaria RI which is yet another step up and will probably be the death of poor XC70 so may need to change the car too! Fell in love with it so what can you do? Long wait for it to be built now though as it's new out this year!

Highly recommend the show and it's a great hobby, you'll love it


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

We ordered our Bailey Ancona on the back end of the Caravan Show in October. Cancelled with that dealer due to poor service & reviews. Reordered immediately & heard this week they've secured a cancelled order.

Caravan show in Feb is supposed to have a better retail / accessory area. We'll see I guess.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It does, Feb is the best show but I heard of some new models that would showcase in Manchester first so went there instead, still might be at the NEC yet, just to see the van again if nothing else haha


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

At least with compulsory trailer testing, any caravanner's in future will all be able to reverse them and there will be fewer than in previous decades because not everyone can pass a trailer test!


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

Load your caravan (or trailer) forward of the axle, not over it as someone mentioned earlier


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Mowbs said:


> Load your caravan (or trailer) forward of the axle, not over it as someone mentioned earlier


Why would you recommend loading a trailer in front of the axle?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonder why also.

Always have to put the heaviest stuff over the axles, you have to balance the load . It s also easier on the frame , or on the structure itself. ( maybe it what what the guy above ment)

If a travel trailer or a trailer in general , one always have to balance the whole (either a caravan or a truck-trailer combo) , not just puting stuff anywhere as I see lots of times . You want weight on the trailer s axles, not on the tung & have the front of vehicules on the air. You want this all in balance. Steer axle must be balanced with rear s also.

Edit: Also; check your tyres , might not be enough for the loads you re hauling.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mowbs said:


> Load your caravan (or trailer) forward of the axle, not over it as someone mentioned earlier


Picked it up today in the snow!!! Guy who showed us how to work everything said loading depends where kitchen is. Ours is at rear so the weight (cooker/fridge) is trying to lift the towbar. He recommended loading slightly forward of axle to balance it. Got it home safely from Coventry to N Wales anyway.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Well , then the best thing to do would be to weight the vehicule , naming , what s the weight on the steer axles, & the back axles, then you ll see how you ll load the caravan .

Congrats on your new caravan !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

If in the UK , this should do the job: https://www.gov.uk/find-weighbridge


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

Loading with the weight biased towards the front of the trailer makes it stable to tow. The further back it the weight is makes it unstable and will tend to sway.






I've loaded my own trailer with rocks quite evenly spread over the whole length before and it started to sway when I hit 40mph.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

lol, put all weight up front like it s done in that vid (on the tung) & tell me what it does in real life.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It depends also where your axle is on your trailer or travel trailer. Never seen a trailer that long with the axle in the middle like the example in the vid.

It s all about balance as stated above , if you spread it all over the trailer s floor , too much was in front IF the trailer s axle s on the rear quarter of trailer s But it s tough to say , no view of your trailer.

Single or dual axle ! We don t know it.

Edit: Also , do you see where the weights are on that vid ! On both ends , real bad thing to do.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Buy a tow hitch weight gauge http://www.towsure.com/caravanning-...g/stabilisers-towing-safety/noseweight-gauges
And find out what for your car is the maximum pressure (somewhere between 50 and 80kg)
Load your caravan as low as possible, nothing heavy in the top lockers, make sure that your tow hitch weight is correct, tyre pressures are correct and you should be ok.
It's wise to do a couple of try loads, to get an idea where to load anything.
Don't take unnecessary stuff with you like water etc, you can fill your water butts are the camping park.
Check if you need mirror extenders before you hit the road.


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mowbs said:


> Load your caravan (or trailer) forward of the axle, not over it as someone mentioned earlier


Mowbs.

Have you ever owned a caravan before? Or just towed a trailer with a few rocks in it as you allude to? Towing a caravan is a responsibility and is different when towing it from one end of the country to another, as oppose to towing a trailer full of rocks round the corner.

Having had a caravan before for a number of years, and having advice from my mate who was a caravan owner when I got mine I followed his and the advice I obtained from the net and duly decided to place the weight over the axle evenly. As a caravan owner, in my opinion you have to be sensible, as most are. Placing all of the weight forward of the axle will increase the nose weight on the tow bar, this in turn makes the whole set up much more unstable.

I have had my HGV (C+E) for 20 years now, and towed lots of things in a whole manner of configurations over many distances, weight distribution is key (As well as stability of load). All those caravans you see on the side of the road turned over is because they have either packed them wrong (not securing the weight over the centre axle), or got old tyres on them that have blown out.

As a user of the road everyone who drives a car has to have a responsibility for what you are driving and carrying. If your not completely confident in your ability or knowledge of the MTPLM of the trailer or caravan, don't drive it / tow it, but look it up before hitting the road for everyone's sake.


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mowbs said:


> Loading with the weight biased towards the front of the trailer makes it stable to tow. The further back it the weight is makes it unstable and will tend to sway.
> 
> Trailer weight distribution - YouTube
> 
> I've loaded my own trailer with rocks quite evenly spread over the whole length before and it started to sway when I hit 40mph.


That is because you placed the weight over the length of the trailer, every vehicle has a tow bar nose weight limit which is why your old probably swayed. Every car has a maximum tow bar nose weight limit. Anyone towing should have a nose weight gauge which will tell you if you are over the tow bar weight limit. A trailer and caravan are different because a caravan has some weight up top due to the construction of a caravan, with it having a roof and lockers etc. So this ha robe taken into consideration. This is why a caravan's additional weight like awning and accessories should be placed evenly over the axle.


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

0-MAT-0 said:


> ....and having advice from my mate who was a caravan owner when I got mine ........ duly decided to place the weight over the axle evenly.
> 
> Placing all of the weight forward of the axle will increase the nose weight on the tow bar, this in turn makes the whole set up much more unstable.


I'm not here to argue with the caravanning community, it just seems to be a common misconception amongst you that weight should be distributed over the axle. That is wrong, regardless of what your mate once told you. 
I didn't say to place ALL of the weight forward of the axle. I said load with a bias forward of the axle.

Here's a few quotes of the 'net (3 different websites - and the first three I opened)

"Not enough weight on the trailer tongue can cause sway. To keep your trailer from swaying, place heavier cargo forward, in front of the trailer's axle"

"But the most important has got to be the trailer's weight distribution. Ideally, you'd want as much of it as close as possible to the towing vehicle, but that would put a lot of strain on the towing system, as well as the rear suspension of the car."

"The trailer should have about 60% of the cargo weight in front and 40% in the back."


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Mowbs said:


> I'm not here to argue with the caravanning community, it just seems to be a common misconception amongst you that weight should be distributed over the axle. That is wrong, regardless of what your mate once told you.
> I didn't say to place ALL of the weight forward of the axle. I said load with a bias forward of the axle.
> 
> Here's a few quotes of the 'net (3 different websites - and the first three I opened)
> ...


What you saying is not incorrect but a bit awkward worded imo.
Yes you should not load all on top of the axle, this would give a very funny drive.
The load need to be spread over the full width and length (where possible) of the vehicle, and as low as possible. 
But you have to consider the towhitch pressure (different for different vehicles), always use the lowest from the three (car manufacturer, towhitch manufacturer, caravan manufacturer) and the maximal vehicle and axle weight.

You only get a perfect driving caravan with experience, no theoretical calculations will give you that, no model on a running belt will ever show you that.
Having traveled the length and width of Europe with different caravans, they all give you a different experience.
The Hobby twin axle and Knaus didn't need a stabiliser, the Adria and Chateau certainly did. 
Also different towing cars react different on different loads, bigger overhang behind the rear axle of a towing car gives a more prominent reaction to any movement.

Why do caravans go over?
Mainly by drivers error, to fast, braking when it start fish tailing, not enough power to put straight, starting a decent with to high speed and need heavy braking when coming down, this upset the stability of the combination, and of course vehicle incorrect loaded.
Tyre blow out can cause this (replace tyres if there is even the slightest dry out cracks) but by not braking and guiding the vehicle in the way you want to go, stay calm and you have to most chance to stay right up, low speed is your save here.
Drive to fast and you don't stand a chance.

Choose a good towing vehicle, take time to load, go for a test drive and adjust. 
Nothing worse than having to adjust during the trip with wife and kids in the car.
Don't push for speed, yes experienced caravan drivers with a known combination can easily do 85-90 mph, but if you start driving keep it round 55-60 max. 
Your on holiday, not in the daily rat race, enjoy and take your time. 
Done the overnight to Spain (Salou) it's not worth it, believe me.

Regarding truck loading and balance, this a total different experience, having been an operator and driver for 30+ year, there is no comparison.
You need to load a semi trailer or a centre axle draw bar really bad to effect the prime mover
You could affect the drive with a centre axle drawbar if the prime mover is empty, but even than you struggle.
There is no comparison between trucks and trailers and a car and caravan.
The same is with reversing skills, you will learn it with doing it, try as much as you can, but go very slow, than you can correct when you go wrong, don't overdo it with the steering give it time to develop.
Learn to reverse before you go with your family away, nothing more stress than trying to reverse with the missus and kids in the car in some embarrassing situation.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Apologies all, I've started a right debate here. However it's all useful info for a new caravanner like me. So on the other hand thank you for the info.


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

I for one appreciate everyone's input here, it's easy to think something is right because you've been doing it or thinking it for years, sometimes it takes a forum debate to really make you think about it. 

Whatever you do, enjoy your caravan


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Keep it coming guys, the more advice the better! Caledonian dream thanks for that lengthy reply. Kept it at 55-60mph on the motorway on the way back. For once I was happy with slow lorries, I just sat behind them so I didn't appear the slowest on the road:lol:

Reversed it keeping it straight so far but not round corners etc.

Started cleaning it today and strangely found 4 razor blades and white powder in a cupboard (I'm thinking it was vim!!!)


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

practice the reversing it will come and become natural,I see your not to far from me, i dont mind helping out if you get in a muddle with the practice


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tightlines said:


> practice the reversing it will come and become natural,I see your not to far from me, i dont mind helping out if you get in a muddle with the practice


You can clean my car if you want:lol:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> You can clean my car if you want:lol:


i will bring my sponge:thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Before I forget, keep your distance, realise a combination is double the weight of a car.
The overrun brakes have a slight delay, and regardless you will feel the trailer pushing.
Avoid harsh braking from higher speeds, keep your distance and look forward. 
Driving between the hgv's give you a slight advance in fuel, but you don't see any gaps or bridges coming.
Especially when it is windy, watch for open spaces and be prepared, slow down a click or 2 if needed and no harsh steering movements.

Enjoy, it is a great hobby, with a lot of similar minded people everywhere.
For kids there is no better holiday, but it's fun for everyone.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best Tip......

Book some holidays for it.... It's always good to have something to look forward to.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't even have a caravan but found this interesting lol


----------



## dado5 (Sep 19, 2012)

used to have a van until 5 years ago. Loved it, especially the towing bit and reversing! It's a black art that some find easy and others result in divorce. I found this site excellent at that time....http://www.caravantalk.co.uk


----------

